# Chanel - Black Satin Nail Polish



## bella1342 (Sep 6, 2006)

Okay, so I've always kinda liked black nail polish now and then... I think I used one by L'Oreal before. So I heard that Chanel made a black nail polish called Black Satin... I decided I needed it. I looked and looked online, and realized... this is a hot new product and all department stores are out of it. So I check out ebay... 55 dollars, 72 dollars, 63 dollars. Uh no... I'm not that crazy. I'd obviously pay that for a good foundation or face cream, but nail polish!?!? Anyway, I decided to just stick with my L'Oreal black nail polish. Then again I may change my mind! What do you all think of this nail polish? Is it worth it? What's the most costly beauty product you bought, and was it worth it? Nic


----------



## blondie36 (Sep 6, 2006)

i dont think its worth it- and i would only buy black nail polish for halloween or something, and the most expensive things i just bought were the mac 182 brush and the sedu straightener for 125.00 but i have to say they were so worth it


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 6, 2006)

hhmm... you have me curious about the Sedu Straightener. I have naturally curly hair, and used some good ceramic straighteners before. Since I moved, my sister kinda just took possession of mine. I need a new one. I checked out the Sedu, and I like what I see.. so you love it?


----------



## blondie36 (Sep 6, 2006)

i love it so far, i only used it once so far but my hair feels like silk and i was even out in the rain today and that usually makes my hair FRIZZY but its still good , it just glided through my hair ( the straightener) i didnt want to spend 125.00 for it , but its worth it


----------



## Quiana (Sep 6, 2006)

Do not buy the Chanel. This is what I have done to make an awesome duplicate of this now trendy nail polish....

I used Milani Black Magic and MAC platinum pigment. I just used tweezers to add little bits of the pigment to the nail polish. replaced the cap and shook it until it was mixed. No specific amount--just enough to give it that sought after subtle shimmer in Black Satin. Beware--the polish will separate, but once you shake it it will go back to normal with no adverse effects. If you swatch the Chanel and my concoction side by side, you cannot tell the difference.

I suppose any black nail polish will do, but I find this particular Milani goes on opaque in one coat and is does not streak. You can also use silver pigment--just make sure it is a metal, although frost may work as well.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 6, 2006)

i heard black nail polish is really popular. i read in a magazine and they featured chanel in it, too. i can't think of which one, though.


----------



## han (Sep 6, 2006)

never tried it i like opi linkin park after dark i dont think i would spend that much on nail polish


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 6, 2006)

Alot of people have been using black nailpolish with the platinum pigment as someone already said. I think thats wayyyy cheaper than paying all that money.


----------



## mossaenda (Sep 6, 2006)

I don't think is wise to invest all that money in nail polish, it's better to find a cheaper alternative. I like Opi very much but i buy the cheap Bettina brand when i want to try something different/funky and totally not me..like black nail polish.

My guess is pretty soon we'll see the drugstore equivalent of Black Satin, just like it happeneded with Vamp.


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 8, 2006)

I think I may get this straightener. I can't decide if I should get the 1" or the 1.5" What do you think?

Quiana thanks for the idea. I guess I didn't want to spend the money because that's not something I would use regularly. It's just something to give me a break from my usual french manicure. Hhhmm...the only thing, I'm guessing the mac platinum is discontinued, because I couldn't find it. Do you know, is it? Thanks for the help.

Nic


----------



## Lia (Sep 8, 2006)

It's in fact a pro pigment, which means that you have to order it by phone to the mac pro stores.

On another thread i mentioned an website that sold opi and china glaze nailpolishes much cheaper (like 3 dollars per bottle)


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 8, 2006)

I still have so much to learn. Thanks Lia!

I checked out the mac pro, something I never knew existed. So cool.


----------



## blondie36 (Sep 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think I may get this straightener. I can't decide if I should get the 1" or the 1.5" What do you think?
Quiana thanks for the idea. I guess I didn't want to spend the money because that's not something I would use regularly. It's just something to give me a break from my usual french manicure. Hhhmm...the only thing, I'm guessing the mac platinum is discontinued, because I couldn't find it. Do you know, is it? Thanks for the help.

Nic

you will love the straightener and i bought the 1.5 because my hair is long is yours? if so i would get the 1.5 its so much faster the 1 inch is for short hair or bangs



good luck


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks, I'm ordering it now. I'm glad I saw your post, I have long hair so I'll need the 1.5.... I almost ordered the 1"

Thank, I can't wait to get it.

Nic


----------



## blondie36 (Sep 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks, I'm ordering it now. I'm glad I saw your post, I have long hair so I'll need the 1.5.... I almost ordered the 1"
Thank, I can't wait to get it.

Nic

your gonna love it, its been like 3 days now and my hair is still straight and smooth , i never go without washing my hair for 3 days ! i guess im just so amazed and it still looks good- but im washing it tonight for sure



good luck and where are you buying it from ? if folica.com they have a 30 day return policy so if you dont love it,return it -thats what made me purchase it,but i love it and i will NEVER return it



enjoy


----------



## dixiewolf (Sep 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i heard black nail polish is really popular. i read in a magazine and they featured chanel in it, too. i can't think of which one, though. Yeah, I saw this on a news show, Today or something like that. I couldnt believe black polish was in now. The only time I have ever worn black nailpolish was senior year high school for Halloween, we had a really goth freshman class, so the senior class dressed up like the freshman for Halloween. I wore my brothers jeans so they would be huge, had black eyeshadow, and black nails, did my hair weird, and most people sprayed their hair pink. It was fun, lol.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Sep 9, 2006)

The prices are just crazy. I like the black nail polish, and I have a Milani black nail polish, but I sure wouldn't pay $50+ for a bottle of nail polish that will be out of style in a few months.


----------



## lynnda (Sep 9, 2006)

I am just in shock that a nailpolish would be that expensive!!!


----------



## Saja (Sep 9, 2006)

I love black nailpolish...I think Ill do mine black tommorrow!


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 12, 2006)

I got my Sedu!!!!! I'm so excited!!! Going to try it...

One thing though, do you use straightening products? If you do, what do you use? For some reasom my hair is never greasy, but whenever I straighten my hair, the next morning my hair looks like a grease pit. I could never get away going two days without washing my hair, but i could if my hair is curly (I use products when it is curly too). It's annoying...


----------



## Brownshugaz (Sep 12, 2006)

I want black nailpolish. any good drugstore brands?


----------



## blondie36 (Sep 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got my Sedu!!!!! I'm so excited!!! Going to try it...
One thing though, do you use straightening products? If you do, what do you use? For some reasom my hair is never greasy, but whenever I straighten my hair, the next morning my hair looks like a grease pit. I could never get away going two days without washing my hair, but i could if my hair is curly (I use products when it is curly too). It's annoying...

im so happy for you !! i use l`oreal `s studio line- hot straight heat activated straightening cream , i love this stuff , it smells so good and after i straight it i put in paul mitchell super skinny serum, keep me updated ok


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Quiana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Do not buy the Chanel. This is what I have done to make an awesome duplicate of this now trendy nail polish....
I used Milani Black Magic and MAC platinum pigment. I just used tweezers to add little bits of the pigment to the nail polish. replaced the cap and shook it until it was mixed. No specific amount--just enough to give it that sought after subtle shimmer in Black Satin. Beware--the polish will separate, but once you shake it it will go back to normal with no adverse effects. If you swatch the Chanel and my concoction side by side, you cannot tell the difference.

I suppose any black nail polish will do, but I find this particular Milani goes on opaque in one coat and is does not streak. You can also use silver pigment--just make sure it is a metal, although frost may work as well.

Great idea! Thanks!


----------



## girlnextdoor (Sep 13, 2006)

No, it's not worth it. Zoya's Raven is a perfect match for Black Satin and it's only $5.50.


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 16, 2006)

I love, love, love my straightener! Thank You!


----------



## blondie36 (Sep 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love, love, love my straightener! Thank You! yeah me too, so glad you love it as much as me,its the best one i ever had and i bought alot of them but this being the most expensive one but it was worth every penny


----------



## blackmettalic (Sep 17, 2006)

I recently bought a black nail polish with some glitter. It's called Bijou Crystals in Rebellious by L'oreal. I like it although I wish the glitter was a little more fine-grained but the look is nice and not too over-the-top.


----------



## ChristineLE24 (Sep 18, 2006)

So excited to try the Milani polish w/ the Platinum pigmnet. I wanted the Black Satin so bad but refuse to pay that money for nail polish.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Sep 20, 2006)

I love black nail polish but I wouldn't spend so much money on it, I plan to try the Barry M because they're nail polishes are quite well pigmented.


----------



## blacksatin (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey nail mavens... *XXX-SPAM-XXX*

Hugs,

Charlene


----------



## Geek (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi!

Here on MuT we do not allow promoting of your products/services. This is considered spamming. You might not have been aware of those when you registered. That's ok. Please refer to our rules/regs for what is considered spamming.

Your post will be edited so that it will comply with our rules.

Thank you for understanding.


----------



## spazbaby (Sep 26, 2006)

I read in a magazine that celebrities are stealing it from their makeup artists because they can't get ahold of their own. It is supposedly completely sold out all across the US.


----------



## Brownshugaz (Sep 26, 2006)

so once again, does anyone know any good drugstore equivalents?


----------



## girlnextdoor (Sep 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Brownshugaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif so once again, does anyone know any good drugstore equivalents? Zoya has a color called Raven. It's a perfect match for Black Satin. You can't buy it in the drugstore but you can buy it on their website.

Category


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 26, 2006)

I also tried the Milani with the Mac platinum pigment, like Quiana suggested. It worked wonderfully... I love it! Thanks for the idea! I checked on ebay, chanel's black satin is going for a hundred bucks. That's crazy!!

Nic


----------



## sallysue (Oct 1, 2006)

No nail polish will ever be worth that much.The Milani is just fine for me


----------



## vickih (Oct 1, 2006)

there is also a much cheaper version from Wet n' Wild... it looks exactly like Chanel Black Satin..

I could never understand why people would be willing to spend 100$ on a nailpolish.. just crazy...


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 1, 2006)

i saw this is alot of magazines, but to me it's just a black nail polish, no special color so i would go with anyone esp a drugstore brand.


----------



## littledebbie (Oct 1, 2006)

I got Sally Hasen black out from rite-aid friday.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 3, 2006)

This is a popular polish featured in a lot of mags... I personally can't see spending that much on a polish! I've used a black polish before by Sation and Wet n' Wild, and they worked just as well I'm sure.


----------



## vickih (Oct 7, 2006)

went to Walmart today... Rimmel 2.98$ called Black Satin.. looks identical to the Chanel ... looks fabulous on my toes!


----------



## Harlot (Oct 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *spazbaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I read in a magazine that celebrities are stealing it from their makeup artists because they can't get ahold of their own. It is supposedly completely sold out all across the US. Sure does seem like it. I saw it ONCE before it became so popular and when I came back to buy it it was completely sold out




But I make do with Opi in some black color there. I wear it everyday so for sure I wont be spending $50 and up for polish thats just gonna last me what, one or two months?


----------



## togal (Oct 9, 2006)

There are so many brands with black nailpolish out now.

I have the Milani black satin but today at the drug store I saw Rimmel and WnW in the special hallowe'en RIP bottle.


----------



## Lia (Oct 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Harlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sure does seem like it. I saw it ONCE before it became so popular and when I came back to buy it it was completely sold out




But I make do with Opi in some black color there. I wear it everyday so for sure I wont be spending $50 and up for polish thats just gonna last me what, one or two months? You can do as someone suggested earlier in the thread. Personally i think that it would be an awesome idea


----------



## aangel (Oct 17, 2006)

I used to be a fan of Channel's black nail polish some years ago. But now I prefer more vivid colours!


----------



## semantje (Oct 18, 2006)

is this really sold out everywhere? we have enough at my department store


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 19, 2006)

i dont understand why it would go for so much but hey when you;ve got it spend it...err...right?


----------

